# 2013-14 hunts/kills



## tradhunter98 (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay, i kinda stole this from the traditional forum, but this is to post hunting pictures from the 2013-14 season. I just enjoy seeing the all the successful hunts. It would be great if a mod could sticky this, but if not that's okay. good luck and be safe out there this year!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 21, 2013)

Astas first few hunts


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 21, 2013)

Not that much as far as numbers but the work from the pup makes it all worth wile!!


----------



## dsanders (Nov 21, 2013)

Early goose hunt. 10 geese


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 21, 2013)

My buddy got a band!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 21, 2013)

The youth season


----------



## steelshotslayer (Nov 21, 2013)

I only had the opportunity to hunt the early season once all in all it paid off.   Hopefully there will be plenty more pictures to follow this weekend.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 21, 2013)

Look at the bands, great job keep them coming!!


----------



## vrooom (Nov 21, 2013)

Sometimes you just gotta look at it


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 21, 2013)

That is some pretty background in that second pic.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Nov 21, 2013)

22 Geese 4 Teal-Cochran,GA
Dad and Sister hunted twice with Combat In The Wild Crew.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## steelshotslayer (Nov 22, 2013)

rnelson is that second bird leucistic or is it just a cross.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 22, 2013)

good looking hunts, ready to see what comes in tomorrow!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 23, 2013)

okay, i know you guys aren't still hunting, come on and post them hunts from today!


----------



## JamHunts (Nov 23, 2013)

*Would you just look at it*



vrooom said:


> Sometimes you just gotta look at it



Look at this look at that


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 2, 2013)

3 geese 3 woodies


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Dec 2, 2013)

This was our opener. 3 ringers, a gadwall, mallard, and a merg


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 2, 2013)

We had absolutely no luck on the opener... saw more crappie fisherman than ducks but went two more times and got on the woodies pretty good. Met a fellow gon'er and we even hunted together... always good to meet good folks.


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Dec 2, 2013)

Copper's first hunt.


----------



## sps1969 (Dec 3, 2013)

Great pics.  Anyone around Cochran/Hawkinsville area?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 3, 2013)

come on guys i know yall got more then these!! post'em up!


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 3, 2013)

sps1969 said:


> Great pics.  Anyone around Cochran/Hawkinsville area?



mine are from perry and dublin... so kinda close to you


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 3, 2013)

steelshotslayer said:


> rnelson is that second bird leucistic or is it just a cross.



We have offically made an unofficial decision that says it is a canada / farm tamie cross.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 3, 2013)

Ah appreciate the response.


----------



## hrstille (Dec 5, 2013)

Opening weekend woodies


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Dec 5, 2013)

Pretty good hunt on one of the cold mornings we had.


----------



## Speckcaller (Dec 5, 2013)

How does those woody mojos work? Will mallards decoys to them?


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Dec 7, 2013)

Speckcaller said:


> How does those woody mojos work? Will mallards decoys to them?



Speck I think they work pretty good. Normally if a duck sees it, he'll come in. As for a mallard, I have no clue...we don't have those where I hunt. Lol, i'd try it out though


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Dec 8, 2013)

IMG_20131125_085456.jpg south ga public water hunt


----------



## head buster (Dec 8, 2013)

Ended the morning with 6 reds, 2 ringers, 1 ruddy and 3 geese


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 8, 2013)

louisiana coastal zone opener


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 8, 2013)

louisiana east zone opener


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Dec 8, 2013)

STICKY

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=783088


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 8, 2013)

hey guys, the mods put a new sticky up, so could yall post to that now, so we want loose all the hunting storys and pictures in the old history. Thanks guys and good luck this season!


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 8, 2013)

This one has 30 something more replies and was started first. And the only reply to the sticky has been posted here. Why not make this one the sticky?....


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 9, 2013)

duckhunter2010 said:


> This one has 30 something more replies and was started first. And the only reply to the sticky has been posted here. Why not make this one the sticky?....



being to new man and all.....i didnt want to go first.....but thats kinda what i was thinking.


----------

